# Im considering taking out a loan to build freelance kit, is that crazy?



## LeeMayhem (Jun 24, 2017)

I have about 30% of my kit built so far. I have my website (with a 12 photo portfolio) and business cards, but I don't have most of the products I need yet. I work in retail and right now I'm just working to build my kit and then retail can kiss my butt (with the exception of MAC, I want to freelance for them while I do my own freelancing). I just cant do it anymore, working my ass off for next to nothing retail pay. I'm so frustrated at how much more products I need before I can start booking clients and such. I'm thinking about taking out a personal loan , just for $1,000 to complete my kit so I can start working ASAP. Would that be crazy?


----------



## cno64 (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't think it's crazy,unless you're already carrying a lot of debt.
You can probably pay off $1000 fairly quickly, especially if completing your kit would help you earn more than you're making now.


----------



## LeeMayhem (Jul 14, 2017)

cno64 said:


> I don't think it's crazy,unless you're already carrying a lot of debt.
> You can probably pay off $1000 fairly quickly, especially if completing your kit would help you earn more than you're making now.



Thank you


----------



## colormeblue (Oct 21, 2017)

Anything that is going to benefit your future I say is a good thing. Just keep in mind that you will ALWAYS be adding things to your kit, and while $1,000 seems like a lot, in this business (makeup purchasing wise) you might just have enough for your basics. Unless you have some pro cards, with all your credentials you definitely qualify. Good luck!


----------



## Rockst (Jun 16, 2021)

so, have you done it?! i am also considering to do it, and i also think it is a crazy thing


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 2, 2021)

Nope. Not a crazy thing to get a loan. Just be sure to get insurance for your kit!


----------



## mirandamir (Oct 13, 2021)

Totes agree! Nothing crazy about that. 

I mean people get loans for their own reasons. Let's take e-commerce businesses or artists as an example. Obviously, the industry is booming right now cause of the pandemic and most of the people's purchases are done online. Most of the people I know took out a loan to have at least one store cause it's easy to set up, all you need is a website and some tools here and there to efficiently manage it without effort. 

They took the opportunity to use platforms like Etsy or Shopify to take advantage of the current situation which is a risky thing to do, to be honest.

Remember, taking out a loan isn't a cowardly move. It's actually bold to see people who want to take their craft to the next level. Taking out a loan may or may not benefit you in the long run but what's important is you're dedicated to your craft and willing to take risks, for sure there's nothing absurd about taking a loan.


----------



## chantzpopo (Nov 22, 2021)

I like what the above said!!


----------

